# Crystal Pro paint sealant system



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

*Price & Availablilty:* No idea and not yet available in the UK

*Used on: *2005 VW Passat

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:* The instructions for these products have been relayed through numerous communications with the supplier. In brief this is two part SiO2 product that once mixed, the manufacturer states must be used within 12 or so hours (The sealed mixed bottle of remaining product is still a liquid four weeks later though). Clean the paintwork properly finishing with IPA, place car in a clean fairly dry atmosphere (a place where it will be staying for a while). Then apply, a panel at a time, a thin layer of mixed product with the supplied foam applicator. Leave until it frosts/crusts over then buff the residue off with a clean MF. Follow around the car until complete, then leave it for 24 (ideally 48 hours) in the dry environment. Moisture/water will spoil the curing process so it's essential it's kept as low as possible (I'm sure chemists on here would be able to explain the chemical ion exchange better than i ever could so will leave it at that)

*Packaging:* Glass bottles

*Appearance & Fragrance:* One large bottle of a clear liquid with a white sludge at the bottom and one tiny bottle of a clear liquid. Very synthetic smell, not upleasant but not something to sniff IMHO.

*Ease Of Use:* Not easy for most to use but so easy to apply and remove, probably one of the eaiest products to correctly judge curing and removal times

*Finish:* Glassy (Literally)

*Durability:* Expected at over 12 months (4 weeks at review date)

*Value:* N/A (Yet)

*Overall DW Rating: *

Conditions for use: I suppose you either have it or you dont
Ease of applcation: 100%
Ease of washing following application: 90%
Looks: Glassiest i've seen
Durabilty: Good at 4 weeks! but we shall see

*Conclusion: *

The easiest buff off i've found and so far looks to be doing what has been described, i've used a few of the newer type sealants and this one is so far the most of everything (and i'd been thinking the others were pretty impressive)










High award so early because if you have the control on conditiond it's so easy to use

Thank you to Shyan for supplying this product, for reviewing it so far has been a very interesting experience with some impressive first impressions.

The product as it arrived










Showing the (presumed silica) sludge










The foam applicator










The protection










The car was washed with two sessions of BTBM followed by a tardis wipe down on the lowers, then the three stages of the FK decontaminations kit was followed. Next the car was clayed to ensure everything had been removed before being washed again with BTBM. Car dryed and then moved into the garage. Next up a session with the Rupes, Megs 205 and Megs SBII polishing pads resulted in a fresh surface for the final stages of one wipe down with Menzerna's final inspection and two wipes with neat IPA (at this point i figured it was ready)

I left the car in the duhumidified garage over night to ensure the best conditions could be reached

Next morning we were ready (the dehumidifier does allow for lower targets but i figured this was enough










Small bottle added to the large










The sludge was now in suspension










Wiped out over the wing










you can almost see here the product frosting/curing it was only taking a few minutes per panel

Next this was buffed off with the greatest of ease, this is obviously the other side, but in the excitement i don't think i remembered the camera










I carried on to do the whole car










The car was then left in the garage for over the recommended 48 hours (although i did nip out to see it a few times)

Eventually rolled out into an overcast day and the glassyness was still evident





































I then washed the car a week later to do the wheels with the Crystal Pro product (separate post) and it was a dream to wash down, i then left it for another three weeks (about 1500 miles) to see how clean it stayed.

More tomorrow on the wash from this weekend


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Well that was then and this was last week

Bit of a hurry to get it washed, the guy buying it turned up 20 mins after the phone call and paid for it 2 hours later, i had to stall him to get it washed to finish this review

So it's been 7 months since application the car covered 24 thousand miles in that time through one of the hardest winters and on a motorway that seen it's fair share of salt and grit.

I have only washed the car 3 times since initial application (I know shock horror, but i've been sitting two diplomas in that time and free time has been a luxury i've lacked). Each wash involved nothing but some BTBM and water in a bucket. Although i never did the write up i also did the wheels with some stuff also provided and again these have only been washed with the shampoo solution.

beading on a car not washed for 7000 miles



















not great or like day one but something still evident

dirt level on the car (shame on me but i' ve now sold it! and i sold it dirty)




























wheels, the most impressive part




























car washed with one bucket and one sponge (evidence still visible) wheels not done at this stage



















Wheels washed with shampoo only for the last 24000 miles (and only 3 times!)



















So there we have it the end of the endurance product testing, the car was collected about 20 mins after this

Make up your own minds from the pictures, the car would have benefited from a claying but on the whole i was more than a little impressed considering the time span and weather cnditions. I've used some long life favourites in the past, but this one was legues ahead.


----------

